# Assembleur



## Gunn (3 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir si vous connaissez des utilitaires similaires à turbo debugger (windows) sur mac os x. J'aimerais en effet pouvoir coder en assembleur (rien de bien méchant, juste à titre de découverte) tout en visualisant le contenu des registres et mémoires.
Dans ce genre là en gros: Image

Je suis sur un macbook pro intel 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour

Le passage d'Apple sur les processeurs Intel est encore assez r&#233;cent, et on trouve de ce fait beaucoup d'outils qui concernent plut&#244;t les PowerPC.


Si c'est l'assembleur x86 et TD qui t'int&#233;ressent, alors tu peux utiliser un &#233;mulateur comme QEmu et faire tourner TD &#224; partir d'une image disque MSDOS ou Windows.

Si en revanche c'est plut&#244;t la programmation en assembleur pour Mac OS X et le d&#233;boguage qui t'int&#233;ressent, alors XCode fournit tout ce qu'il faut pour coder (au travers de l'assembleur de GCC) et pour d&#233;boguer, mais avec une pr&#233;sentation assez diff&#233;rente de ce qui existait avec TD.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Octobre 2007)

Avec XCode, ton code assembleur peut être insérer dans le corps d'un programme C++. Le menu "_Debug_">"_Toggle Disassembly Display_" permet de visualiser la valeur des registres en même temps que les éventuelles variables.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Octobre 2007)

Pour la doc, voir ici.


----------



## tatouille (4 Octobre 2007)

ASSEMBLY  sous OSX:

- soit via assembler GCC + XNU Facilit&#233;, ou non 
- soit assembler NASM (32-bit only) &#224; ne pas n&#233;gliger, voir DOC syscalls de Darwin/OSX

gdb te permet de faire pas mal d'affichages, 
voir aussi "/Developer/Applications/Performance Tools"

http://developer.apple.com/documentation/DeveloperTools/gcc-4.0.1/gcc/


----------

